# Event Viewer



## stevenyc (Mar 14, 2007)

My Mac server rebooted itself overnight and I'd like to see a log file to figure out why.  What's the OS X server equivalent to the Windows Event Viewer and how do I get to it?


----------



## sean010101 (Mar 24, 2007)

On regular OSX it's called Console. Not sure about OSX Server.
Applications>Utilities>console.app


----------

